# Equipment at gym?? What does your base have?



## Fische35 (12 Jul 2008)

I'm plannng to join the military soon, and weightlifting is very important to me. More speifically, olympic weightlifting is very important. I'm just wondering what kind of equipment most base's would have. Is it mostly machines? Or mostly free weights?...Like I said, im really into weightlifting, and especially things like squats, cleans and snatches, so it would be nice to know if I could continue that...Also, what kind of restriction do they put on it?


----------



## Armymedic (13 Jul 2008)

Once you are posted to a base, If that gym does not have the equipment you think it needs, talk to the PSP staff, and they can order it in.

But for the most part, every base in Canada has a good mix of all types of weights.


----------



## Jorkapp (13 Jul 2008)

CF Gyms have a good mixture of machines and free-weights. Some gyms are smaller than others, so the equipment might be limited, but there is always enough to get you a good workout.

On your own time, what exercises you do in the gym are up to you. Just so long as you are safe about yourself and others in doing them, I haven't heard of any restrictions.

If you're not on your own time, that's a different story.


----------



## Fische35 (13 Jul 2008)

If I asked them to order the equipment, would they pay for it?...The equipment can get costly (3000$ or more)


----------



## Armymedic (13 Jul 2008)

Yep, if they don't got it, and they deem it useful.

But my experience is that most bases have all the wieghts you should need.


----------



## DiamondDarryl (15 Jul 2008)

CFB gagetown has a huge weightlifting/body building section aswell as 2 cardio areas and a newly added crossfit area. Included in the crossfit area are 3 squat racks with olympic bars and plenty of bumper plates. Tons of room to do olympic lifting the crossfit area.


----------



## DVessey (31 Jul 2008)

CrossFit is getting pushed big on the army side of things, but every CF gym I've been to (Greenwood, Alert, Leitrim, Kingston) at least have a squat rack and bars. Kingston's the only one with a set of rubber weights that I've seen. I've done cleans with iron weights before, never gone heavy on snatches, and I haven't had any problems from the PSP staff.

That being said, you're experience may vary from base to base, especially with getting PSP staff to order equipment

Good luck!


----------

